# Another Mesquite Set



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hers a pic of another mesquite set I did this morning for a guy. When I got done I also made a small display cabinet, but once I started putting calls in it, I found out its to little. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Hers a pic of another mesquite set I did this morning for a guy. When I got done I also made a small display cabinet, but once I started putting calls in it, I found out its to little. LOL
> View attachment 5009
> 
> View attachment 5010


--------------------------------------------------
Prairiewolf,
The little call at far right in your above photo? I need one of those.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, I will get some turned and let you choose.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Hers a pic of another mesquite set I did this morning for a guy. When I got done I also made a small display cabinet, but once I started putting calls in it, I found out its to little. LOL
> View attachment 5009
> 
> View attachment 5010


 Reminds me of when I was a kid-- like looking at a candy display!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow those look fantastic.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful calls Ed !!


----------

